# Please, all USC and Columbia University students: advice needed!



## Criterion (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi All,

First of all, I just wanted to thank everyone on these forums for the supportive and informative community we've all built. It's invaluable for anyone learning about film, student or not.

I've been lucky enough to have been accepted to USC and Columbia University for their programs in MFA film production/directing.

As thrilled as I am to have the option of two schools, however, these schools are vastly different in their approaches to teaching film, their facilities, their locations, and their structure.

I've conducted thorough searches through these forums and found a student with a similar dilemma years ago, but somehow their post has been recently deleted:
http://www.studentfilms.com/ev...&s=2086066451&cdra=Y

If anyone out there is in a similar boat, deciding between USC and Columbia, or if anyone has any experience at either school, I would really appreciate your thoughts, stories, and advice.

I have about a week to decide (USC's deadline is April 15th), and will soak up any and all thoughts before I make a choice.

Thanks again to everyone for being THE resource of studentfilms.com. I wouldn't be addicted to these forums without you! 


Criterion


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 8, 2010)

A search of this site will do you good.  Unfortunately, most things have been said before, so people are loathe to repeat themselves.

There's a wealth of info about both programs, user-submitted, right here!


----------



## goluxx (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi Criterion,

I'm in exactly the same position, and I'd love to talk with you about it.  I'll PM you, but if anyone else wants in on the discussion, just say!


----------



## Criterion (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks, Goluxx! Let's talk. Is anyone else in the similar boats? Deciding between USC and another school, or Columbia and another school?


----------



## raguedes (Jun 5, 2010)

out of curiosity. What have you guys ended up deciding? I was in a similar situation.


----------



## Soffia Olsen (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah! I'd also love to know where each of you decided to settle and what swayed you in the end.


----------

